# New Power Pro Hollow Ace line



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the new hollow core line from Power Pro designed by us at Shimano. This stuff is legit and MUCH better than the older holllow line they offered. The blue color is perfect for offshore use and provides contrast against the water.


----------



## discharge (Nov 24, 2009)

Please explane. If it contrasts against the water the fish can see it? Thats why they say the red stuf is better cause they can't see it right? :an5:


----------



## 1bandit (Oct 8, 2009)

fluorocarbon leader is difficult for fish to see. Red line is just a gimmick, when the red disappears it turns to grey as all colors do the deeper you go. Light gray or dark gray depends on the original color.


----------



## discharge (Nov 24, 2009)

1bandit said:


> fluorocarbon leader is difficult for fish to see. Red line is just a gimmick, when the red disappears it turns to grey as all colors do the deeper you go. Light gray or dark gray depends on the original color.


You say as it is deeper they can see the red? So I should use red on topwaters and this new blue stuff when fishing for catfish with that puddy stuff? When should i change say 10 feet?

I read on another thred about a poppin quark. a quark is some type of physics thing *** color line do I hook up to that? Does it mater? :bounce:


----------



## 1bandit (Oct 8, 2009)

No, all red turns to grey in the first 25 feet of the water column. the deeper you go the less colors you have. Go deep enough and every thing is in black and white unless you have a light or camera flash.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This provides contrast above the water to make it easier for you to see your line. You will be using a leader which is all that matters for the fish. The color of the main line makes no difference at that point.


----------



## discharge (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi bantanm and Bandit.

You guys make me think about the red line. I was fix to argu with you but I watch those natur shows with the underwater cameras. The coral ref are red and fish don't run into them if they were blind to red then fish would run into the ref! :doowapstait would be funy if they ran into the ref but that doesn't happen. 

Plus I see aquarums with red fish and other fish didnt run into them. So now I call bs on the red line gimmick. :brew:

Thanks guys you rule! :dance:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We just changed our red line to a new red called Vermillion Red. The bonus is it doesn't shed the color as easily as the older stuff. 

Personally I was never sold on the whole red phase of tackle. I have seen it make a difference on some lakes for bass fishing, but very isolated to say the least. If fish new what line is they would be in the boat with us. My thought is that lighter line affects the action of the lure moer than the fish seeing the line.


----------

